# Need a wood lathe, have a question??????



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

I am soon going to be purchasing a wood lathe. I have a new Powermatic bandsaw and also drill press. I really like Powermatic tools. My question is {as if you folks couldn't guess at this point} is the Powermatic lathe really worth the extra money?


> if so, why do you feel this way


? It seems like I can buy a pretty decent lathe for $1000-$1200…...is the Powermatic really worth 4 times that?


> ?? I mean, where does the other $3000 go


??? 
Don't get me wrong, I am not opposed to spending the money, and i am very happy with the other two Powermatic tools I just got…but they weren't quite as wide a margin from the rest of the worlds machines given the size….this lathe thing seems like a little bit different story. Surely there must be some fantastic feature that I am not seeing to warrant the difference in money. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

They make a good lathe, but I have friends that have the ones from Harbor Freight that have worked well for years and done what they wanted, just cost less. If I was running a business then HF would maybe not be my first choice. As a hobby the one from Grizzly has good reviews from various sources and cost a lot less.

My .02 cents worth anyway. LOL


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I know several people that own them and they seem to like them very much.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I'll let others give you the scoop on the newer machines… but from my experience with the older machines, Powermatic has always been built a little more robust than the rest. For example, here is a comparison of spindles for the, at the time, most popular larger lathes in the market:









(From this thread at the OWWM site)

The Delta HD and PM90 were the big boys, but look at the difference in spindle size between them!

I do love my Powermatic lathe… but it's an older American built one. The upside is that it didn't cost as much beans (by a LOT) as a new one, and IMO, is better built. To me the new stuff would be nice to have, but not for the money they are asking. I have no idea why lathes cost so much when they are just about the simplest machines on the planet.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

We hadn't one in our HS wood shop. preTty sure it's still there.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Powermatic makes great tools but they aren't really made for, or priced for, the weekend warrior. If I was going to be turning for a couple of hours every day and wanted 1 lathe to last me forever, I'd spring for the PM. But, if you're like me, you'll use it a couple of times a month. For me, the cost just isn't justified. You do get what you pay for but, it's a question of what you need. Most hobbyists just don't need what the PM provides.

Just my $.02!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B008A1YHE6?tag=wmtogr-20

7500.00 from Amazon for one of their three models.

http://www.southern-tool.com/wmh1792020.php

3500.00 for another model.

wow

Robust Lathes are worth a look but spendy as well:

http://www.turnrobust.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/Robust_Order_Form_20161201.pdf
http://www.turnrobust.com

You're wise to purchase value , good luck on your decision.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

I have used a PM but don't own one. They are very nice.
I don't think you can find something comparable in the 1000-1200 range.
My Nova 1624 is in that range but you may want a heavier lathe, more HP, and electronic speed.
The upscale Nova DRV runs about 2200, there is a similar Jet that runs about the same, and a new Grizzly that runs about 1700 that gets lots of good reviews. I think all of theses are 2HP or better with electronic speed control.
I only turn 12-16 hours a month unless I go a binge. My 1624 belt modle works fine for me and I have 1000 left for chucks and other stuff. (Compared to the upscale Nova).


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

For a hobbiest, no. But then I would have said the same about the bandsaw and drill press you have already purchased. Decide where you want to jump in for the turning world, it can be done pretty cheap (100's of $) or as you have seen for many 1000's. Spindle only, bowls etc how big? Determine your budget for lathe, sharpening, tools, workholding, etc., then start whittling down the possibilities. Only you know what you want to do and what your $ tolerance is. Getting into turning is just a project in and of itself.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

My wife bought me the lathe of my dreams back in 2002, a Powermatic 3520.
It is now 2017, and I am still using the same belt, the lathe is just as accurate as it was in 2002, and I have never outgrown it. It has been moved three times over the years, following us. It now sits in what will probably be my last wood shop, where I am semi-retired.

I have added a small pen style lathe to my arsenal, since the Powermatic is too big to handle tiny things like pens easily, but for sheer power and control, I believe the only thing that can approach it is Oneways and maybe Robust.
I own a Oneway Stronghold chuck with multiple jaws for it. I also have large Cole jaws, and a large faceplate, spur center and screw center. Over the years I have added bowl tool rests, and some bowl saver tools as well as other large tools. I just finished a 14" diameter by 12" high vessel out of a single piece of cedar trunk that came out beautiful.

If you are serious about woodturning, and think you might want to pursue it for years, in my humble opinion it is hard to beat the PM 3520.

And yes, it is horribly expensive, but for me, buying it back when I was about 52 years old, now that I am going on 68 I still don't look at other big lathes. It is that good.


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks to all that have posted replies so far, all of your knowledge and suggestions is very greatly appreciated. Again, I don't have a problem with the money as long as I know it's not just for a name or a paint scheme. As long as long as I know and understand where it's going and that it is doing something for me then okay…I just don't want to spend it on something that really makes no or very little difference when it could go to other more useful items for my shop. Thanks again fellas!!!


----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

If money isn't an object, Robust, Oneway and Powermatic are the big three "forever" "do anything" lathes. If you're on a budget and not sure you're going to like woodturning, Jet, Nova, Grizzly, Delta and the newer model Harbor Freight lathe are good values as are the Harbor Freight lathe tools. If you will be turning smaller items such as pens and boxes, any of the smaller lathes with electronic speed controls are good.

The best thing you can do when it comes to buying a lathe is visit a local woodturning club and see if you can try one out. You will frequently find good deals on used lathes where owners are upgrading or moving. Another option is to look for an older lathe that you can upgrade. I have a personal preference for the Powermatic 90 because it is practically bullet proof and was the most popular wood lathe found in school shops from 1955 to 1995. Its also easy to upgrade and, in my opinion, higher quality than many of the newer lathes. Check out OWWM.org and you'll find a number of threads on the Powermatic 90.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Have you turned before? Turning is not like other wood working…..it rquires you to acquire a different skill set than any other tool you have in your shop. If you are sure this is something you are going to get into and can afford the PM…go for it…if you hate turning you now own a 5,000 dollar piece of iron you can sell used for half that….after trying to sell if for 2 years.

Like has been said there are other lathes for less, maybe not as good, but some that would see if you like to turn. Nova, Jet, Laguana, and oneway, make nice lathes for less…..I might stay away from HF…that may be frustrating in the long run.

Just my .02
Mike


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you Mike, what you are saying makes perfect sense and is very good advice., I am not new to turning or many other types of woodworking…just updating my shop and I haven't owned a lathe for a while. Sorry, I should have clarified my position a little better. I have never owned or turned on one of the so-called "high end" lathes. My question again is are the high dollar machines worth 4 times the money over the next closest one to them????
I understand and agree that wood turning is an art all to itself and a specialized set of skills. Not to down play it, but it is rather simplistic machine wise. I am a machinist by trade and with metal lathes there are many options and add on type features that can do this same thing to the price easily….but with a wood lathe they all seem to be pretty much the same, basically. They all have a head stock, tail stock, bed way and tool rest…some will turn on the back of the head stock, but beyond that not any more options I can see on the ones I am looking at to all of a sudden blast the price up.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

They are all basically the same when you break it down into elementary components like headstock and tailstock. All milling machines have a head, base, spindle, does that make them all the same? All combination squares have a head and blade so are a $2 Sears and $100 Starrett the same? You are paying extra for robustness, quality of engineering and components, and quality control. Judging by your hesitation, I would suggest starting with something more modest to get an idea of what you value in a wood lathe.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I know nothing about lathes or wood turning, but I looked at the Robust web site and couldn't help watching all the videos after I watched the first. Those machines are engineered, no butts about it. Like I said I don't know anything about them but robust lathes really look good to me. Of course they are expensive, like any other quality tool.
Gerald


----------



## Slider20 (Dec 21, 2016)

I have the Nova Galaxi DVR, for allot less than the powermatic and has a few more features.


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks fellas…I will take a look at those lathes.


----------



## matthww (Mar 24, 2016)

My 1952 craftsman was $200 on Craigslist. And it has all the fixins, including. 15+ Gouges, grinding wheels to sharpen, polish, about 40 drill bits, jigs for sanding, etc. It even came w a 6ft bench.

I make all my turned parts on it and they look great. One day, I will upgrade but until then….

I say save the money and put it towards a jointer! Let us know what ya do.


----------



## matthww (Mar 24, 2016)

My 1952 craftsman was $200 on Craigslist. And it has all the fixins, including. Bench, grinding wheel to sharpen, polish, a set of ********************ty chisels that work amazingly well, about 40 drill bits, jigs for sanding, etc. It even came w a 6ft bench.

That said, it'd be really nice to have the electronic speed control. Moving the belt from pulley to pulley can really get old when doing quantities of something.


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Following just out of curiosity, No one has really answered his question. WHY is a powermatic lathe, so much more than some other lathes. Like he said they are pretty simple machines. I suspect, but don't know, that it's a bit like a knife. you can spend a $1 on Chef's knife from the dollar store and get a piece of junk that cuts slightly better than a plastic spoon. You spend $30 at Target and get a chef's knife that works a million times better, or you can spend $1,000 on a chef's knife and get one that works just a tiny bit better than the $30 knife.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind is the cost of a lathe is only a small part of a turning adventure. Turning tools, sharpening jigs, chucks, masks etc. etc….. it goes on and on. 
As for the PM…. very nice machines. I would rate them right up there with the Oneways. 
As with most machines, you get what you pay for. You want something that has a electronic speed control. Something that can turn low RPM….. out of round heavy tree stumps.  A machine with some weight to it so it doesn't dance around the floor. Distance from center of the spindle to the lathe bed will determine how big a chunck you can turn…..... that or you have to go outboard, and that will present many other problems for ya. 
Anyway…... no other wood working is like turning…. and it is a blast in my opinion.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Following just out of curiosity, No one has really answered his question.
> 
> - Ted78


I feel like it was answered, generally speaking. If you're looking for something more specific then you may need to ask a more specific question or comb through Powermatic literature. Have you seen one in person?


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

> Following just out of curiosity, No one has really answered his question.
> 
> - Ted78
> 
> ...


Well sort of…and maybe it's because the answer is not so easy. Things can get clouded when you pay a lot of money for something. Just like Powermatic "literature" is them telling me what they want me to hear. Not necessarily what I need to hear. Yes I have seen the machine live and in person so to speak and just like the bandsaw and drill press I have it is impressive to look at. But looks are not what I am interested in primarily when I buy a tool or machine. I get the whole Timex vs. Rolex thing, both tell time, but one will get you a lot of compliments and some envy. If you have the means to put a dollar figure on those last two then by all means wear that one. The other, well, it just tells time. Somewhere in the middle is a machine, I really don't need anything other than the best shot at getting a really good lathe to do the job and I would hope it will be the last one I ever need to buy at 55 years old. 
It's made in Taiwan, it cost four times more than comparable lathes with the same features. It's pretty, but "pretty" don't turn wood and the other machines they make are not four times more than comparable lathes…so, am I about to pay for the Rolex of the wood lathes or is there something else to it????


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You mentioned a $1200 lathe. Here is a $4000 lathe vs a $1300 lathe. They look exactly the same.  Pick two lathes that you believe are comparable and actually compare them. Drive to a store and look at them in person.










Even if you jump to $4000 vs $2500, you might spot a few differences. If not, go to a store and pick up the tailstock of each lathe.


----------



## Ted78 (Dec 3, 2012)

Maybe it's just because I am admittedly woefully ignorant on matters of lathes, but still seems like people are skirting the question. I've gleaned that the spindles are bigger on better lathes and tailstocks are heavier. Not sure why either of those things are important. Do the spindles on cheaper lathes break? do they not spin as smoothly? I know sorta intuitively that a lot of mass is important so it doesn't shake and wobble around. Is it important the tailstock itself is heavy? While I'm personally less interested, The vast majority of my major tool purchases climb all the way into the two digit price range, I think the original poster wanted to know what specifically about the powermatic makes it so much better than a lathe quite a bit cheaper. Even looking at the picture posted above the Jet doesn't look as inferior to the powermatic as the price difference would lead me to believe. Tailstock looks beefier, the rails look much thicker, though the Jests look ample enough not to twist or bend, and maybe to motor is bigger? Sounds like he wants the best money can buy, but doesn't want to pay just for cachet. Based solely on that picture I'd guess most, but not all of the price difference is cachet. But again I know next to nothing about lathes. Personally I'm quite happy with my little Rockwell 46-111.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Personally I'm quite happy with my little Rockwell 46-111
> - Ted78


When was the last time you turned a 20" bowl on that lathe ?!? ;-)

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

The fact that no one has been able to really justify the price difference of a pm lathe answers the question. The OP actually answered it himself - timex vs rolex. The comparison of spindle diameters is irrelevant - how many are broken or deformed. Lathe or various part weights are irrelevant - there's always a way to add weight to the lathe structure to control imbalance. As before, Msinc if you will detail how big of stuff you want to turn Im sure there will be plenty of opinions on equipment. If you want value (timex) look at grizzly. If you want brand name (rolex), look at pm, robust, oneway. The others are inbetween.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> Well sort of…and maybe it s because the answer is not so easy. Things can get clouded when you pay a lot of money for something. Just like Powermatic "literature" is them telling me what they want me to hear. Not necessarily what I need to hear. Yes I have seen the machine live and in person so to speak and just like the bandsaw and drill press I have it is impressive to look at. But looks are not what I am interested in primarily *when I buy a tool or machine. I get the whole Timex vs. Rolex thing, both tell time, but one will get you a lot of compliments and some envy.* If you have the means to put a dollar figure on those last two then by all means wear that one. The other, well, it just tells time. Somewhere in the middle is a machine, I really don t need anything other than the best shot at getting a really good lathe to do the job and I would hope it will be the last one I ever need to buy at 55 years old.
> It s made in Taiwan, it cost four times more than comparable lathes with the same features. It s pretty, but "pretty" don t turn wood and the other machines they make are not four times more than comparable lathes…so, am I about to pay for the Rolex of the wood lathes or is there something else to it????
> - msinc


Personally, IMO, the work/product(s) that you create from ANY lathe is much more important than the machine they were/are turned on!

You can turn TRASH on a Powermatic lathe just as easy as one can turn trash on a HF lathe.

For lack of a better generalistic example I would suggest {sarcasm} that: 
...your approach toward the Powermatic lathe sounds like that of a biker 'garage queen'. A 'garage queen' buys the best Harley that $$$ can buy and then adds another $10-15k in chrome, and parks it in the garage. He then waxes the bike religiously every Saturday and Sunday, inviting his friends over to share the experience… BUT HE NEVER GETS AROUND TO ACTUALLY RIDING that Harley.

Then again I could be wrong… My 2-cents worth.


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

> Well sort of…and maybe it s because the answer is not so easy. Things can get clouded when you pay a lot of money for something. Just like Powermatic "literature" is them telling me what they want me to hear. Not necessarily what I need to hear. Yes I have seen the machine live and in person so to speak and just like the bandsaw and drill press I have it is impressive to look at. But looks are not what I am interested in primarily *when I buy a tool or machine. I get the whole Timex vs. Rolex thing, both tell time, but one will get you a lot of compliments and some envy.* If you have the means to put a dollar figure on those last two then by all means wear that one. The other, well, it just tells time. Somewhere in the middle is a machine, I really don t need anything other than the best shot at getting a really good lathe to do the job and I would hope it will be the last one I ever need to buy at 55 years old.
> It s made in Taiwan, it cost four times more than comparable lathes with the same features. It s pretty, but "pretty" don t turn wood and the other machines they make are not four times more than comparable lathes…so, am I about to pay for the Rolex of the wood lathes or is there something else to it????
> - msinc
> 
> ...


No, you are totally, absolutely wrong, but nice try on the bold highlighting of the words to go in your favor. Lets highlight what I actually said: *"But looks are not what I am interested in primarily when I buy a tool or machine." 
*

Not that I don't own a few safe queens…but they are double barrel shotguns, no safe queen machines.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't know of any new lathe costing $1,000-$1200 that is near as good as the PM 3520. If there was, no one would buy the 3520. To me the first question is what does the OP want to turn. If it is spindles, pens, etc. then you don't need a PM 3520 or bigger. If you want to turn 16-18" bowls then it would be a better choice as mass is important for larger turnings. Many are very content to turn smaller projects and don't want a larger lathe. I turn on a PM 90. Originally this lathe was 12" swing. I wanted to turn larger and raised it to a 18" swing. As Roy said these lathes are just about bullet proof. The G0766, Laguna 18-36, and larger Jet lathes cost 40-60% of the 3520 and are much closer to the 3520 in comparison.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> When was the last time you turned a 20" bowl on that lathe ?!? ;-)
> Cheers,
> Brad
> - MrUnix


Nailed it.

This thread: 
Why is it more expensive?
{20 reasons later}
No one is answering the question!

People don't buy Rolexes to tell time better, they buy them to impress other people. A better comparison would be those I brought up earlier. As beefy as PM lathes are, they are toys compared to big metal lathes. So I find it hard to believe a machinist can't grasp why a massively built lathe with a tailstock that weighs more than lathes costing 1/4 as much, isn't worth more money.


----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

If you're the least bit handy you can always take the route I did and customize an older lathe. I have less than $1,000 invested in this 1981 Powermatic 90 that I purchased at a school auction. It has a stock reeves in combination with a VFD that powers the stock 3 phase 1 hp motor using standard 240 v. It also has 3" HDMP riser blocks, two detachable lights, a detachable gap filler, remote starter with fwd/rev mounted in a magnetic box that can be moved anywhere, and a widened base for added stability. It has 18" of swing and a speed range of 0-3,100 RPM that allows you to turn anything from large bowls to pens. This lathe was manufactured in the USA until 1997 and had a list price over $4,000. While not as nice as the top of the line lathes, it compares very favorably with any new lathe in the $2,000 to $3,000 price range.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

MSinc…
Thanks for the calification….I wasn't sure if you were looking to buy a PM and never having tryed turning or were experienced and looking to maybe move up….. but withyour experience and particularly being a machinist, that is a whole new ball game.

I'm with Bill R totally. I have a 2 hp Laguana that they bill as being a PM killer…the reps words not mine….
and I'd say that if I was the Rep too…I would say they are close to each other.
I also have two friends with PM's. Prior to my buying the Laguana, I have a 46-460 Delta with the extension, the dedicated stands and some nice 4" chucks, and what I thought was some good tools. After I bought the bigger lathe, there are many differences. As Rick M mentioned, the sheer weight of the bigger lathe is a asset, the smooth bigger motor, the ability of the headstock to slide to end to work off the back end rather than riding the ways to hollow out a bowl. The solidness of 1" tool rest with a huge banjo, and the size and ease of well machined tail stock are things that just can not be duplicated by a midi or mini from anyone. Nor can these things be realized by someone that has never used a big well made lathe. But as Rick M said, in a rather aggressive way, Machinists realize this and we are all preaching to the choir…sort of…..the one real difference is if you turn a big hunk of a tree crotch it is NOT going to be balanced…where most metal parts usually are. Surprising enough I am in the reverse position of you with my metal lathe…..mine is basically a midi…8×16. So I understand…my issue was room versus use.

If you can "swing" a pricey PM and will use it…..man GO FOR IT! When you are using it you will certainly appreciate it. I am 60 now and the tools I started with were like most young peoples, somewhat "needy"...so after 35 years I have worked my way from "d" or "c" tools to what I consider "A" or "A-" tools…so I can appreciate dealing with some of the issues, and I can appreciate the cost of good tools.

Good Luck
Mike


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> Well sort of…and maybe it s because the answer is not so easy. Things can get clouded when you pay a lot of money for something. Just like Powermatic "literature" is them telling me what they want me to hear. Not necessarily what I need to hear. Yes I have seen the machine live and in person so to speak and just like the bandsaw and drill press I have it is impressive to look at. But looks are not what I am interested in primarily *when I buy a tool or machine. I get the whole Timex vs. Rolex thing, both tell time, but one will get you a lot of compliments and some envy.* If you have the means to put a dollar figure on those last two then by all means wear that one. The other, well, it just tells time. Somewhere in the middle is a machine, I really don t need anything other than the best shot at getting a really good lathe to do the job and I would hope it will be the last one I ever need to buy at 55 years old.
> It s made in Taiwan, it cost four times more than comparable lathes with the same features. It s pretty, but "pretty" don t turn wood and the other machines they make are not four times more than comparable lathes…so, am I about to pay for the Rolex of the wood lathes or is there something else to it????
> - msinc
> 
> ...


I get it. I was WRONG to actually use and list "SARCASM"... LOL! Oh well…..... Oh yeah, those WERE your words. I ONLY highlighted YOUR WORDS.

BTW, what good are those/that safe queen sh***t in a safe? Just wondering… ;-)
Honk when you come see me, hear…?

Ready to put down the testosterone and talk lathes yet? At least the LJs who followed your post are trying to get you back on task… You really should listen to them. Just sayin'


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Look into Grizzly p0800. You might be surprised. Most are built overseas so it amounts to quality control. Also Serious Tool woeks has a beauty!


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

> Ready to put down the testosterone and talk lathes yet?
> 
> - HorizontalMike


Buddy, is there any possible way you could just vacate this thread?


> ? Pretty please with a cherry on top


?? Please ignore any future posts I might make on this forum, I really have zero interest in anything you have to say, period, end of story. Now please go away.


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

> MSinc…
> Thanks for the calification….I wasn t sure if you were looking to buy a PM and never having tryed turning or were experienced and looking to maybe move up….. but withyour experience and particularly being a machinist, that is a whole new ball game.
> 
> I m with Bill R totally. I have a 2 hp Laguana that they bill as being a PM killer…the reps words not mine….
> ...


Thanks Mike, I don't really have plans to chuck up a big piece of log and make a bowl at this time, but we all know how that goes…get a lathe and for whatever reason it always seems like the next one up in size is "what ya shoulda done"....also, my wife has a way of seeing to it that whatever kind of tool or machine I buy it has to be put to the ultimate test by something she immediately needs two seconds after I get it. And who knows, I might discover log turning as my new best hobby. It just seems like an extra $3000.00 to get a machine that is built heavier {that's kind of all I am really hearing} is a bit high, but then again so is drilling a well in half a day for $9000.00. What are you going to do, you gotta have water, and it is sounding like if you really want to turn anything you gotta have weight. Thanks again, to all that have offered your constructive and informative posts!!!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

American Beauty from Robust has nice features and is worth some serious consideration.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> It just seems like an extra $3000.00 to get a machine that is built heavier {that's kind of all I am really hearing} is a bit high…


Not exactly. You are paying more for the capacity of what it can turn… being heavier and more robust is just a requirement for that. The biggest Jet (JWL1840) has 18" of swing over the bed (14" over the tool rest), has a 2hp motor, weighs in at about 400 pounds, and is about $3200 street price. The Powermatic 3520 has 20" of swing (17" over the tool rest), a 2hp motor, weighs in at just over 600 pounds and is just shy of $4000. Bump it up to the PM 4224 with a 24" swing over the bed (21" over the tool rest), 3hp motor and weighing around 950 pounds, and the price jumps up to over $7000.

Of course, if all you will be turning is small stuff, then the differences in capacities doesn't matter much. The question then becomes, what is it that you want to turn now, and into the foreseeable future. A smaller lathe may be just perfect for you and the big guys will just be severe overkill and a waste of money.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

"Bump it up to the PM 4224 with a 24" swing over the bed (21" over the tool rest), 3hp motor and weighing around 950 pounds, and the price jumps up to over $7000."

Wow, almost half a ton. Nice

Pay the freight and run with the big dogs:


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a 3520 A. Got it used December 2015. I think PM service told me it was built in '02. Anyway, I paid $2200 for it, and haven't looked back. The lathe is very quite, smooth, and has all the power needed at any size piece of wood being turned. The largest so far was roughed at 19", and never lacked power.

I've turned on 6 different lathes, including a Robust, owned 3 Rockwell Delta's and Delta Milwaukee's, and none that I used compares to the solidity of PowerMatic. It's as solid as they get. The weight is an absolute must. The tailstock is sturdy, and hasn't failed me nor the previous owner. The headstock can be used anywhere on the bed making it easy to get to whatever you're turning. It never goes out of tolerance. The reverse is a plus as I do a lot of reverse turning. The quill extending out over 4" is another plus. It's just a good lathe, and if I hadn't gotten the one I did, I'd still be looking at getting one. No other lathe has ever appealed to me like the PM. The previous owner states he never did any work to the lathe other than a little wax on the ways and some oil on the quill.

My only question to anyone that might know is this; What is that big ass wrench for that is shown in the above picture?? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> My only question to anyone that might know is this; What is that big ass wrench for that is shown in the above picture?? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)
> - Nubsnstubs


Faceplate wrench.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I think I saw a couple of lathes here bargain prices too!

No. 3 Velocipede Wood Turning Lathe $35

http://www.americanartifacts.com/smma/barnes/barnes.htm


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> My only question to anyone that might know is this; What is that big ass wrench for that is shown in the above picture?? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)
> - Nubsnstubs
> *
> Faceplate wrench*http://content.powermatic.com/assets/manuals/1794224B_man_EN.pdf.
> ...


Wow Brad, you just made my day. Five minutes later I'm still laughing at my ignorance. I should have known, considering I've used two other 3520's before I got my own. I saw the wrenches, but was using a chuck, and it fits neither spindle nor/or insert. I don't own a faceplate and don't have that wrench….... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## xunil76 (Feb 16, 2017)

> This thread:
> 
> People don t buy Rolexes to tell time better, they buy them to impress other people.
> 
> - Rick M


ummm…excuse me, sir….Rolex' seconds-hand glides smoothly, while the Timex's seconds-hand ticks from second to second. i'd say that's worth an extra $10k, wouldn't you? =)


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Rolex… the Gypsys watch of choice


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.toolnut.com/on-sale/10-off-powermatic-flash-sale.html?p=3


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

msinc:
For me, my 3520 PM has been the lathe that I know that if I want to turn a small bowl, it can do it.
If my neighbor wants me to trim a tree, and I get an 18 lb log that looks like a good big bowl where the wood was free, I can do it.
Heck, even if I wanted to turn pens on it, I could slip in a #MT2 pen mandrel, put in a mandrel saver on the tailstock, and as long as I was careful on how tight I turned the tailstock, I could make pens.

I can have my Pm turn at under 100 RPM, or over 2000 RPM, with no loss in torque.
The motor is actually 3 phase 220 VAC, and the Variable Speed unit converts it to single phase 220 for my pleasure.
I can do anything I want on it, from spindles to outboard bowls reaching huge sizes since I own the free standing tool rest.

And when I put on a huge piece of free lumber that I know will take me a long time to turn, the lathe is rock solid, never wavering, and I can know that as long as I have the talent to handle the tools, and keep them sharp, I can make things I only dreamed about on smaller lathes.

I don't know what else to say, save that for your extra $3000, you get a rock solid, decades long unit that will probably outlive you. 
I plan on putting mine in my will to my youngest son who is the one who showed he loves working with his hands, it is that kind of unit.
It has never overheated, never popped a breaker, and even when I got my bowl saver caught in the wood and completely stalled the lathe, the motor kept going and the belt slipped until I hit the big red button a second later.
Damage? Bent bowl saver tool, zero damage to the lathe. Didn't even come out of the Oneway Stronghold chuck, although that is not a PM product.
But the point is if you want a lathe that YOU WILL NOT OUTGROW, the 3520 is where it is at.
With respect to all the other opinions, I would trade any tool in my shop before I would trade the PM 3520.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/24-x-48-Heavy-Duty-Wood-Lathe/G0800?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com

Around 3850.00 to your shop.


----------



## amen (Mar 19, 2017)

whenever coming into a new specific craft or art form such as turning, rather than pay top money for the tool, i borrow pick one up used. this way i can see if it is a passing phase, something I'm going to utilize once in a while, or something i am going to be completely addicted to, and , by the way, I'm a wood turning addict. once i know this then i may go out and get a serious piece of equipment.

i have a 1 hp jet lathe right now that suits me pretty good but i have grown out of it and now am looking for a 2 or 3 hp lathe with a large throw over the bed so i can turn larger pieces.

best of luck my friend.

david


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I really think you could look at some other big lathes…like Woho6o9 showed, that is a nice lathe….the Laguana is nice, there are a bunch of big iron lathes for lass than a PM.

and I have a Rolex, it was a gift ….while I don't have a Timex, I have several Fossil's….all my Fossils are more accurate than that Rolex on it's best day!!! The Rolex is a DateJust, selling for 12k these days….the most expensive Fossil is what 150.00? True story…... Get my point?

Mike


----------

